# Springfield Factory Magazines... Should I Bother?



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

So I finally broke down and bought a 1911. I decided on a Parkerized Springfield Mil-Spec. One of the little "bonuses" that came with the pistol is a list of factory products available at cost. Among other things, I can get factory magazines (up to 10 of them) for $9 each. I haven't heard too many good things about factory mags from ANY manufacturer though. Does anyone have a recommendation on the Springer mags? If I'm not going to have issues with them, $9 sounds like a tough deal to pass up. At the same time, I don't want to throw a bunch of money down the drain if I'm just going to throw them away and buy Wilsons.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Springer mags aren't bad. Try out the gun with the mags you have and see how they run. If they run well get the mags, if they don't work you can sell them for MORE than you paid and help finance Wilson / Chip McCormick etc. mags as they ain't cheap.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I would trust MecGar magazines.
http://www.mec-gar.com/product.html
I have used them in the past for some of my pistols and have never had problems with them.
Also MecGar makes magazines for some pistol manufacturers.
Be wary of ProMag. I have read many bad things, but will admit I took a chance on some ProMags for my Walther P99 and they work fine.
I never carry with them but do use them as range mags.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I wanted a 7 round mag for my Para so I ordered a Springfield from Midway. It works like a Swiss watch. I've had it for nearly a year now and it quite often rides as the primary mag in my carry. It has a metal follower if that makes any diffrence to ya.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My Springfield Factory mags work great.

:smt1099


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

I have 7 of the factory 7rd mags. they all function well.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Wilson Mags work very well in my 1911.
I use the 8 round 47D's

AFS


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

2 stainless steel Springfield mags came with my Longslide. I bought 2 more from Midway and all 4 of them have worked flawlessly so far. Have onlyshot a few hundred rounds though, so I don't know how they will be for the long haul, but so far I am very happy with them.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have had great luck with Springfield mags in my Springfield 1911 Mil Spec. I also have a SS Kimber mag that works well. About a month ago I picked up 4 Colt mags (says Colt on the bottom anyway) for $6 each and they work good after a little use.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dosborn said:


> I have had great luck with Springfield mags in my Springfield 1911 Mil Spec. I also have a SS Kimber mag that works well. About a month ago I picked up 4 Colt mags (says Colt on the bottom anyway) for $6 each and they work good after a little use.


One needs to be careful when buying "Colt" marked mags, there are a lot of counterfeit mags out there

As seen on M1911.org



garrettwc said:


> Every once in a while a member posts a message wanting to know who made their magazines. This thread is intended to be an all inclusive list of the various codes and identifying marks used on 1911 magazines. Please feel free to add *verified* codes that I may have missed and include any images you may have.
> 
> *Colt Factory Magazines*
> Colt uses or has used several subcontractors over the years. These magazines are usually identified by the Colt pony on the baseplate, and a couple of letter codes that indicate the finish and the subcontractor. These are the codes for those magazines.
> ...


Here is an example of a "counterfeit" magazine which failed due to bad weld.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, the four "Colt" mags are counterfeit. They haven't failed me yet at the range. They felt a little cheap when I got em so I knew to use the factory and Kimber mags for HD anyway to be safe. For range use they have been fine with no malfunctions, just a little harder on the thumbs when reloading.

Good info VAMarine!!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have 4 Springfield mags and they all work perfectly in my Springfield.


----------

